# HP laserjet 1010: Unsupported personality error



## Akshay (Jan 2, 2006)

I use HP Laserjet 1010 over lan. If print command is given from the 
computer to which it is connected, there is no error. But if print 
command is given from any network computer, it returns an error: 
"unsupported personality: PCL" This error is printed on the page and no 
error is shown on the computer. I have tried uninstalling the printer 
and its drivers and reinstalling them but that does not help. Sometimes 
restarting network computer helps. All the sys. use Windows XP with 
Service pack 2 as OS. 

ALSO MODERATORS PLZ START A STICKY THING FOR PRINTER PROBLEMS...


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmmm... I have the same printer but there is no such problems of printing from the LAN. What applications are you using that give the print jobs? Try using different software and give print jobs to see if the problem exists with all software or is restricted to a few... Also, try to use a different format (instead of PCL) for the printing... I will check up and tell you how to do it sometime later today

Arun


----------

